# October 2022 Software Update deleted all of my settings



## jroym (3 mo ago)

Yesterday I did a software update on my Tesla 3. When I drove later in the day I discovered that ALL of my settings were deleted:

driver profiles (mirrors, seats, etc.)
mobile phones
radio favorites
homelink programming
charging settings
who knows what else
Yes...ALL OF THE SETTINGS! Even homelink. When I got home, I couldn't even open the garage door.

Tesla's response: Sorry. That happens sometime.

Now, not only do I need to re-set up everything...so do my wife and daughter. It can take a long time to get the settings right. Now I have to start from scratch. 

If this sometimes happens, why aren't all the settings stored up in the cloud so that they can be restored? I feel like I just got the Tesla blue screen of death. ARGGH!

Roy


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

In 3,5 years that has only happened to me once (so far), so fortunately it should be pretty rare.


----------



## jroym (3 mo ago)

It should never happen at all. A drive by software car needs to be as robust as a regular car. Shame on Tesla.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

It's happened to me once, too.

I have never had it happen with my tablet or laptop, in many years of ownership, with many OS upgrades. (Maybe I'll lose _one_ setting once in a while, but never everything.)

If laptops, tablets, and phones can be pretty robust to upgrades, cars shouldn't have an "erase settings failure" on the average of once every couple of years per car!


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

jroym said:


> It should never happen at all. A drive by software car needs to be as robust as a regular car. Shame on Tesla.


Agreed


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Never lost all my settings in 4 years. I don't remember even one setting being changed unless a new functionality required it.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

In 4 years this has happened to me on three (3) updates - ALL settings lost, with no way to recover any of them.

And about 4 versions back (getting difficult to keep track these days) my phone will NOT unlock the car anymore. Delete it, add it again and it works for ONE opening. Always rings when the car is "started", walk-away lock always works (when I've checked later using the app) but it will no longer open / unlock the car. NEVER had an issue with walk-up phone unlocking the previous 3.5 years with any phone.

Each update may bring new features, may fix some bugs but it ALWAYS breaks things that used to work previously. At least with a tablet or computer you can NOT update at any time. or re-install to go back to a previous version. But not with a Tesla.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Klaus-rf said:


> And about 4 versions back (getting difficult to keep track these days) my phone will NOT unlock the car anymore. Delete it, add it again and it works for ONE opening. Always rings when the car is "started", walk-away lock always works (when I've checked later using the app) but it will no longer open / unlock the car. NEVER had an issue with walk-up phone unlocking the previous 3.5 years with any phone.


It's frustrating that you are experiencing this issue. Do you have an older phone that you could use to sync up with the car and see if it works? If it does, maybe your current phone's Bluetooth stack is corrupted? A factory reset might help.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Updated to 2022.20.18 (from 2022.20.17) this morning and lost all my BT devices. I don't think I've EVER lost my homelink settings though. THAT would drive me nuts. Programming homelink is such a PIA.


----------



## Ferenc (2 mo ago)

The same thing just happened to me with the latest update from Tesla on 11/17/2022. This is now the third time in four years that all of the settings have been wiped out. This is not acceptable for a luxury car. This is a major flaw and Tesla needs to fix this. This is frustrating and time consuming.


----------



## Ybatra (1 mo ago)

It happened to me today. Lost all settings and profiles including home link. Out of warranty. Tesla wants $250 per hour to fix this problem.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Ybatra said:


> It happened to me today. Lost all settings and profiles including home link. Out of warranty. Tesla wants $250 per hour to fix this problem.


Took me a total of 15-20 minutes to reset by myself. These situations are less than ideal, but not worthy of a $250 expenditure.


----------



## Elliott151 (26 d ago)

jroym said:


> Yesterday I did a software update on my Tesla 3. When I drove later in the day I discovered that ALL of my settings were deleted:
> 
> driver profiles (mirrors, seats, etc.)
> mobile phones
> ...


This just happened to me on the 2022.44.2 update. All my settings deleted. VERY annoying.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Elliott151 said:


> This just happened to me on the 2022.44.2 update. All my settings deleted. VERY annoying.


 Indeed. Very annoying.

Has happened to m,y M3 three (3) times over the past four years. Everytime I'm told by service that it'll be fixed in a non-specific future update. But future updates do not restore my lost settings.

Fortunately the failed updates did not delete my key cards.


----------



## 650510 (15 d ago)

Happened to me with my M3 today. Software update 2022.44.25.1 and not resolved by update 2022.44.25.3. Weeeeeeeeeehhh. Lost all my settings, my wive's, all my children's, my life-long ODO for checking all time average. Had to allow mobile access on all phones again. Looks like factory reset. I created a service ticket. Hopefully they can help me out.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

650510 said:


> Looks like factory reset. I created a service ticket. Hopefully they can help me out.


 Don't know how they can help - there is no way to restore your lost settings. Fortunately there's only a hundred or so things to re-set.


----------

